# Pornstar Christy Mack Hospitalized



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/11/christy-mack-hospitalized_n_5669191.html?utm_hp_ref=crime

Yep you read correctly when clicking on the thread which means if she was your girl to watch you probably won't see her for a while.

She was brutally beat by her ex-boyfriend former MMA fighter known as the "The War Machine" or Jonathan Koppenhaver.

He says that he caught her cheating on him but she says that's false

Below are some pics of Christy in the hospital she suffered 18 broken bones and a ruptured liver.



Spoiler: photos Not for faint of heart















*Edit:*



Spoiler: her statement on the attack Very Disturbing



At around 2 am Friday morning, Jon Koppenhaver arrived unannounced to my home in Las Vegas, NV, after he broke up with me in May, he moved out of my house and back to San Diego. When he arrived, he found myself and one other fully clothed and unarmed in the house. Without a single word spoken, he began beating my friend; once he was finished, he sent my friend away and turned his attention to me. He made me undress and shower in front of him, then dragged me out and beat my face. I have no recollection of how many times I was hit, I just know my injuries that resulted from my beating.

My injuries include 18 broken bones around my eyes, my nose is broken in 2 places, I am missing teeth and several more are broken. I am unable to chew, or see out of my left eye. My speech is slurred from my swelling and lack of teeth. I have a fractured rib and severely ruptured liver from a kick to my side. My leg is so badly injured I have not been able to walk on my own. I also attained several lesions from a knife he got from my kitchen. He pushed the knife into me in some areas such as my hand, ear, and head. He also sawed much of my hair off with this dull knife. After some time, the knife broke off of the handle and continued to threaten me with the blade. I believed I was going to die. He has beaten me many times before, but never this badly.

He took my phone and cancelled all of my plans for the following week to make sure no one would worry about my whereabouts. He told me he was going to rape me, but was disappointed in himself when he could not get hard. After another hit or two, he left me on the floor bleeding and shaking, holding my side from the pain of my rib. He left the room and went to the kitchen where I could hear him ruffling through my drawers. Assuming he was finding a sharper, more stable knife to end my life, I ran out my back door, shutting it behind me so the dogs didn't run inside to tip him off. I hopped the fence to the golf course behind my house and ran to a neighboring house. Naked and afraid he would catch me, I kept running through the neighborhood knocking on doors. Finally, one answered and I was brought to the hospital and treated for my injuries.

I would like to thank everyone for their support through this rough time. I am healing fast and well, and I appreciate all of the prayers and visits I have received over the past few days. After many months of fear and pressure to keep this man happy, although I fear for my life, I feel that I can no longer put myself in this situation. The cheating by him nearly every day, and almost weekly abuse is now more than I can stand. There is a $10k reward for the capture of Jonathan Koppenhaver at this time. Please report any information to your local police.

Thank you.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/8/11/5992679/christy-mack-releases-statement-on-alleged-war-machine-attack-i

-Christy Mack


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

kill him.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

Well he decided to date a pornstar so she would fucking cheat you moron its her job.
Secondly you mate just threw your career and money away because she will sue because you may have dropped her money maker in her industry and you beat your partner you sack of shit.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

There's a special place in hell for wife-beaters. Just sayin'. Fucking pisses me off this type of stuf...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah, this lady. 











Hopefully she isn't traumatized from it and can get back to work. and I don't mean that in humerus way.

Did this guy not have a problem with her being a porn star then? You would think that must bother him to some extent too if he lost his shit that bad over her cheating on him.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not heartless enough to celebrate this but I don't really feel bad for her either. 
Guy is a moron for dating a pornstar. Doesn't he realize that she cheats every time she shoots a scene?
Hope he gets maximum jail just for his stupidity and roid rage.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Can't say I'm surprised. Damn shame.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dammmmn. He nearly killed this chick. Both of them are shit people to me. Sorry. Woman beater, and some girl who wanted to get famous by banging various men (risking her health in the process) because she didn't have the drive to make it in the real world.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

damn. That looks brutal a hell. I sure hope he gets what is coming to him.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'm not heartless enough to celebrate this but I don't really feel bad for her either.
> Guy is a moron for dating a pornstar. Doesn't he realize that she cheats every time she shoots a scene?
> Hope he gets maximum jail just for his stupidity and roid rage.



How can you not feel bad for her? She did nothing wrong and got severely injured by a fucking loser psychopath. Porn stars are people too..


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

fpalm










Morons.​


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Why do most men resort to violence when or if they think cheating is going on? Not very intelligent if you ask me.

Also this shows how much of a pussy he is. He would rather beat up a woman instead of fighting the man he thought she was cheating with. I guess he was afraid or psychotic or both. What a loser.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'm not heartless enough to celebrate this but I don't really feel bad for her either.
> Guy is a moron for dating a pornstar. Doesn't he realize that she cheats every time she shoots a scene?
> Hope he gets maximum jail just for his stupidity and roid rage.


She's the stupid one for dating that sub-human piece of shit.

Christy Mack is top 3 for me without a doubt. This was reported a while ago and it pisses me off so much. I hope that fucking shitface shows up dead in some trash bin. 

By the way, Christy said he broke up with her in may so they weren't even dating anymore and she's currently retired from porn. The tweets he sent out to her after this became public are some of the creepiest and most disturbing things I've read.

But once again, why would she even get in a relationship with this braindead turd? And continue in the relationship even after he beat her up all the time? Really hope she gets well and stays the fuck away from morons like him.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The actual sad thing: odds are, she's going back to the guy once she's out of the hospital. :waffle


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I guess his penis didn't _make weight_ 8*D


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck that is a bad beating.
Poor Christy


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> The actual sad thing: odds are, she's going back to the guy once she's out of the hospital. :waffle


Well apparently they broke up months earlier and had no contact with one another. So I highly doubt this drives her back to him.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I guess his penis didn't _make weight_ 8*D


At least in Prison, it'll be easy for him to get his hands on proteïn shakes :fuckedup



Anton Chigurh said:


> Well apparently they broke up months earlier and had no contact with one another. So I highly doubt this drives her back to him.


:duck that makes those tweets of his on this topic I read in chat just now even more delusional. Also, how the fuck is it cheating if they're broken up? 

Confusing..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

ROHFan19 said:


> How can you not feel bad for her? She did nothing wrong and got severely injured by a fucking loser psychopath. Porn stars are people too..


She's literally a whore...

I mean OK the beating was way excessive and I think someone should straighten him out for it but she must've lead him to believe in a committed relationship and he was dumb enough to trust a whore.

A tip: If your girlfriend has or had a career once as a walking sperm bank then she might not be so much into monogamy.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

War Machine, you idiot.

Now MMA's gonna catch a media shitstorm.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> She's the stupid one for dating that sub-human piece of shit.
> 
> Christy Mack is top 3 for me without a doubt. This was reported a while ago and it pisses me off so much. I hope that fucking shitface shows up dead in some trash bin.
> 
> ...


Pornstars are just walking shells of people.
They trade in their dignity as humans for money.
Just because they're all smiles during their scenes doesn't mean they actually enjoy everything.
Many are drug addicts or have legit mental issues. 
Most aren't intelligent or else they'd not guzzle down loads of jizz from a room full of strangers. 

Hope this explains the why to you a little.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why the hell would you date a porn star? Lol You're setting yourself up to compete with men who are experts at fucking women, how could you ever expect to compete with that?

Guys an idiot for trying to turn a hoe into a housewife.

But whatever, she still didn't deserve it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

who are these people & why is it "news"?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

18 broken bones. Did War Machine do the Garvin Stomp on her? What a disgusting situation.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

IMO, both of them are fucking retards:

War Machine for trusting a female who DOES PORN FOR LIVING to not cheat on him

and Mack for thinking that dating a guy that legally changed his name to War Machine, who is a former MMA fighter and who has a pretty long criminal record was a good idea. I mean the guy is beyond fucked up.


still, hope Mack recovers well and War Machine finally gets some professional help, because he certainly needs it.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I remember thinking this dude was a jackass on Ultimate Fighter. Good to know my instincts are accurate.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:jaydamn


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_Machine_(mixed_martial_artist)
Check his MMA record, I almost died laughing.

Edit: Damn, they reverted it.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_Machine_(mixed_martial_artist)#Assault_convictions
Look at his MMA record :ti


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Pornstars are just walking shells of people.
> They trade in their *dignity as humans for money.*
> Just because they're all smiles during their scenes doesn't mean they actually enjoy everything.
> Many are drug addicts or have legit mental issues.
> ...


Says you. Typically those comments come from self conscious people afraid to show their own body, so they reject the idea totally.

Where does it say you can't or shouldn't do things like that? It doesn't. It's just your opinion. 

And many are drug addicts or have legit mental issues? So you're one of those people who takes a stereotype and applies it to a group of people eh?

The irony is stunning how much in your attempt to put them down you're making yourself look an like ignorant jackass.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_Machine_(mixed_martial_artist)
> Check his MMA record, I almost died laughing.
> 
> Edit: Damn, they reverted it.





Spoiler: War Machine's MMA Record















...lel



what a massive cock that guy is though, regardless of if she was having an affair or not there's absolutely no excuse to beat her up like that and (allegedly) try to rape her.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm sorry but I could never hurt someone I supposedly cared about, even if they were cheating.

You are a complete asshole who doesn't deserve to be around other living beings if you ever think its acceptable to hurt someone you care about or cares about you in anger 

People make fun of basement dwellers for being manchildren but the real manchildren get good jobs become famous and then attack people who make them mad


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

fucking asshole.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Says you. Typically those comments come from self conscious people afraid to show their own body, so they reject the idea totally.
> 
> Where does it say you can't or shouldn't do things like that? It doesn't. It's just your opinion.
> 
> ...


White knighting for porn stars. Good for you brah. 
Bet you'd like to lick the loads off their faces too huh?

Anyhow, I'm also seeing news about multiple stab wounds so looks like he'll possibly be facing attempted murder charges.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

He's a piece of shit, and maybe the idiot shouldn't be tweeting while running from the cops.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

How dare he beat christy mack i hope he gets got


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> He's a piece of shit, and maybe the idiot shouldn't be tweeting while running from the cops.


beatin my girlfriend #YOLO #BEATDAHO

high speed chase brb lol 


*selfie with police cars behind him*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

fuck him.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this a bad time to say that when it comes to tattooed pornstars, I highly prefer Bonnie Rotten?


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> She's literally a whore...
> 
> I mean OK the beating was way excessive and I think someone should straighten him out for it but she must've lead him to believe in a committed relationship and he was dumb enough to trust a whore.
> 
> A tip: If your girlfriend has or had a career once as a walking sperm bank then she might not be so much into monogamy.


Are you 16 years old?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Pornstars are just walking shells of people.
> They trade in their dignity as humans for money.
> Just because they're all smiles during their scenes doesn't mean they actually enjoy everything.
> Many are drug addicts or have legit mental issues.
> ...


Cause you know it all dontya :|


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Surprised Jenna and Tito didnt end like this. I wonder if he gets charged extra harshly for being a licensed mma fighter?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Damn! Her ass used to be my sig.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

ROHFan19 said:


> Are you 16 years old?


No.


nikola123 said:


> Cause you know it all dontya :|


OK nevermind, the porn industry by nature is full of love, dignity and completely drug-free sane individuals. That why we're reading this story about a happy porn related couple right?

How dumb are all of you?

Look, I'm not saying that individuals can't choose the lifestyles they choose but to think of porn as anything but what it is, which is a (pardon the pun) seedy industry, is ludicrous.

They can take a mouthful from a room full of Ron Jeremy's all they want, but I sure as hell don't respect them whatsoever after they do.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

> So here’s the deal..Former UFC fighter Jon Koppenhaver, who legally changed his name to War Machine a few years ago attended a party last night for Porn Star Brooke Haven. Her Birthday party was being held at Ultimate Porn Studios in Van Nuys California..The craziness started when War Machine smacked up his porn star girlfriend Alanah Rae..He then dragged her outside where several people followed him, trying to stop him from hurting his girlfriend..He then laid out at least 8 people at the party..It was pretty much a massacre..Details are trickling in..The Police are still currently looking for him.. Remember, the guy is a MMA fighter turned Porn star. He has given up his seven-year MMA career to have sex for money…His porn dvd is yet to be released.More details to come.. -TO
> 
> Update: I have in fact spoken to War Machine’s Girlfriend Alanah Rae, who confirms that the former MMA star hit her across the face last night at Brook Haven’s Birthday Party..She claims he then went on to pummel almost a dozen dudes including his own porn agent Derek Hay..who still remains in the hospital recovering…more to come. -TO
> 
> ...


This isn't the first time he's assaulted a pornstar.
http://terezowens.com/former-mma-star-war-machine-causes-massacre-at-porn-party/


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Skermac said:


> Why do *most men* resort to violence when or if they think cheating is going on? Not very intelligent if you ask me.
> 
> Also this shows how much of a pussy he is. He would rather beat up a woman instead of fighting the man he thought she was cheating with. I guess he was afraid or psychotic or both. What a loser.


Come on Skermi, we had this for about 12431245 times, selective perception. Do you really think MOST men (aka more than 50%) do shit like this? Pro tip: Think about how many men make the news with NOT beating their (ex)partners. (hint: about zero out of a fuckton of men available) 




ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> White knighting for porn stars. Good for you brah.
> Bet you'd like to lick the loads off their faces too huh?
> 
> Anyhow, I'm also seeing news about multiple stab wounds so looks like he'll possibly be facing attempted murder charges.


Still the same *placeholder if moved to rants*, I see? fpalm


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Pornstars are just walking shells of people.


Lol. One of the stupidest things I've ever read.

Anyway, I can't fap to this.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Wut.....


Porn stars deserve to get a thrashing because they shag on camera?


Is...that...i can't even form words for how stupid that even sounds i swear to fucking god.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> White knighting for porn stars. Good for you brah.
> Bet you'd like to lick the loads off their faces too huh?
> 
> Anyhow, I'm also seeing news about multiple stab wounds so looks like he'll possibly be facing attempted murder charges.


the insecurity is strong in this one...


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No.
> 
> OK nevermind, the porn industry by nature is full of love, dignity and completely drug-free sane individuals. That why we're reading this story about a happy porn related couple right?
> 
> ...


What annoys me is that you talk as if you know evreything,thats why I cant take you seriously.
You act like you know all the details and such,how evrey person feels,why they do something etc 

For all you know she might just like sex and the money is a nice bonus.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Scum


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> Lol. One of the stupidest things I've ever read.


Which suggests you read very little.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

How the fuck do people condone this just because she's a pornstar? Jesus Christ, she's still a human being and did absolutely nothing to deserve. Christ!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Regardless of her profession, this is despicable. Considering the amount of dudes who watch porn on this site, I wouldn't think so many people would be white-knighting the dude :side:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

nikola123 said:


> What annoys me is that you talk as if you know evreything,thats why I cant take you seriously.
> You act like you know all the details and such,how evrey person feels,why they do something etc
> 
> For all you know she might just like sex and the money is a nice bonus.


I said most not all. I've done some research on the subject. Do your own and you should find that my claims are supported by facts. 

No one ever does this because most just like to enjoy the fantasy world that porn offers without delving any deeper.

I readily admit I enjoy porn but I also recognize, to use a wrestling term, that it's mostly all a work. Again, note the word mostly. I know there are some pornstars that just enjoy being whores and that's fine, good for them, but again no respect for any of them from me.

I don't condone this level of beating for anyone though. This is basically attempted murder.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Which suggests you read very little.


I obviously haven't read enough of your posts.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Is this really a surprise?


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> I obviously haven't read enough of your posts.


This comeback was so bad that I chuckled. Good job


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> I obviously haven't read enough of your posts.


I usually hate your posts but 

SLAM DUNK


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> They can take a mouthful from a room full of Ron Jeremy's all they want, but I sure as hell don't respect them whatsoever after they do.


What the fuck does any of this have to do with deserving a beating?

Nevermind. I await your latest tough guy one line spew about respect.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I remember him hitting her or something last year. He seems like a genuine piece of shit and lunatic.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

> He has beaten me many times before, but never this badly.


fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

okay so she's also dumbass for staying with someone that beats her regularly.



and he had to break up with her.



and why are people slut shaming pornstars? how many of you watch porn? :ti


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Frozager said:


> This comeback was so bad that I chuckled. Good job


Happy to be of service I guess.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> She's literally a whore...
> 
> I mean OK the beating was way excessive and I think someone should straighten him out for it but she must've lead him to believe in a committed relationship and he was dumb enough to trust a whore.
> 
> A tip: If your girlfriend has or had a career once as a walking sperm bank then she might not be so much into monogamy.


*Is there a way he could have beat her without it being excessive?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She should have tapped out...I'm going to hell.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

"She has sex for money, she is always cheating!"

"What so you expect dating a whore?!"

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Yea don't date accountants either, they will judge your spending habits. Ooooooooooo!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd possibly feel bad if she wasn't stupid enough to hang around a guy who beats her routinely and only does something about it when it's this bad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did she get her disgusting meat curtains stuck in an escalator?


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't care if she cheated on him. Even emotionally.

Men who beat women should get their dicks cut off.

Period.


P.S.:
All this talk about "porn star = untrustworthy cheater" disgusts me.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Regardless of her being a pornstar

He is still a punk bitch for laying hands on a woman.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh shit she got her ass beat by her boyfriend. Okay now I feel a little bad for my crack at her. Thats a shame.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

> A tip: If your girlfriend has or had a career once as a walking sperm bank then she might not be so much into monogamy.


I bet his friends at the bar fist bump after he lets this beauty loose.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> She's literally a whore...
> 
> I mean OK the beating was way excessive and I think someone should straighten him out for it but she must've lead him to believe in a committed relationship and he was dumb enough to trust a whore.
> 
> A tip: If your girlfriend has or had a career once as a walking sperm bank then she might not be so much into monogamy.


This poster is no worse than the guy that beat the shit out of her. Did you not read the report? She wasnt even dating him when he kicked the shit out of her. Nice of you to degrade a chick that does something that is completely consensual and legal for her career. You say he beat her excessively but yet you call her a sperm bank? LOL Isn't that excessive?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

That maniacmichaelmyers guy... just fpalm

What does her job have to do with any of this? She wasn't doing anything wrong and she wasn't cheating on him. This guy is an obvious fucking psychopath with a badly functioning brain and he should have never gotten out of jail to begin with. It's not the first time he has done this either. How is this Christy Mack's fault, aside from her being stupid enough to get in a relationship with this piece of shit? Seriously, the misoginy in this forum is fucking brutal sometimes.

And if all of you watch porn regularly then why are you still criticizing her and others for doing it as a job?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have family who have been in the domestic violence situation 

I never got the psychology but from what I get by the time the physical abuse starts the victim has already had their self esteem worn down to the point that they don't care 

Also he and I are both lucky that this happened when I was like 12 because if it happened now I would be in jail (most likely being sodomized) and he would be in the ground 

It starts with little things that make them doubt themselves but aren't really notable in day to day life and advances to the point that they think the only good think in their life is the person they are with even if they are an abusive asshole 

It doesn't help that most people believe that they could never hurt someone they loved even if they are doing it so the victim and the abuser both often feel that its not "that bad" 

Its like a dog, some kid beats it when he is mad but the dog is still loyal and never complains, then one day the kid hits it just right and kills it and the kid never felt he did anything wrong because the dog never said anything and the dog never bit back because it trusted its master and never thought it would really hurt it

fuck, i need to buy some beggin strips and bones for my dogs


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Also, you guys need to remember this is the same guy who beat himself up after 4chan started making fun of him online. I'm not making this up, he literally punched himself in the face because, in his own words, "I had so much rage inside me that I had to hit something". He and Christy did an interview with Ariel Helwani on the MMA hour. I find it hard to believe this guy is actually an **** sapiens.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

He’s a terrible human being for beating another person for essentially hurting his feelings and she’s shown bad judgement for allowing a physically abusive relationship to continue long enough to put herself in mortal danger when she has the financial means to walk away. 

She made a dumb life choice that’s going to haunt her. He’s a bad person who did a terrible thing. Their respective careers have nothing to do with the situation.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> How is this Christy Mack's fault, aside from her being stupid enough to get in a relationship with this piece of shit?


You answered your own question. 

I don't think she deserved this in light of the fact that they weren't even "together" at the time, but she didn't exactly put herself in a good situation by "dating" this guy either did she?

My points are all valid. In 2 weeks, all you guys being so "upset" about it won't even remember or care that it happened. You'll just happily fap away to her or some other porn star who doesn't give a shit about you personally unless you're also paying her. That's what's most annoying about this thread. All the fake ass "caring". 

Bunch of punks the lot of you. :cool2


Revann said:


> This poster is no worse than the guy that beat the shit out of her. Did you not read the report? She wasnt even dating him when he kicked the shit out of her. Nice of you to degrade a chick that does something that is completely consensual and legal for her career. You say he beat her excessively but yet you call her a sperm bank? LOL Isn't that excessive?


I didn't get that part til later, no. 
My opinions at the time posted were based on information I saw at the time.

It's not excessive to call her a sperm bank, when the websites she's featured on call her worse, or the other "performers" in the scenes she's in, or her herself...etc...

"No worse than the guy that beat the shit out of her" :lol 
I'm literally smiling right now because of how ridiculous that comment is.  
You got me pegged a straight up heel here. :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He's known to be violent and has a violent history and she takes big dicks in her ass for a living while apparently in the process gets a tat representing the man who apparently beat her weekly. Amazed it didn't work out. She should have left the first time he hit her, I have no sympathy for people who stay.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Lol this idiot is mad that his porn star girlfriend is having an affair with other guys? She has sex with other guys ALL THE TIME. What a moron.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope she gets well soon that looks like she's in a lot of pain.


----------



## Black Element (Jul 17, 2007)

No sympathy.
Only a stupid cunt would be in love with someone who would beat her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Minus the shitload of tats and stupid haircut, I'd actually find her attractive. Regardless, she didn't warrant getting mollywopped like that.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

stevefox1200 said:


> fuck, i need to buy some beggin strips and bones for my dogs


And people think I went off on a tangent. :


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> You answered your own question.
> 
> I don't think she deserved this in light of the fact that they weren't even "together" at the time, but she didn't exactly put herself in a good situation by "dating" this guy either did she?
> 
> ...


Really? Your either trolling or delusional.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hopefully she will be able to recover from this, both mentally speaking and physically. No one deserves this.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Minus the shitload of tats and stupid haircut, I'd actually find her attractive. Regardless, she didn't warrant getting mollywopped like that.


She actually did have a nice looking face.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Is her boyfriend a wasp?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

War machine is a scumbag cunt, always was and always will be.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

war machine has a long history of domestic violence, the kid needs to get help badly, i hope he gets the ass kicking of a life time in jail, id say capital punishment but that would be too good for him, he should live being the low life scumbag he is.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What a brave lady. The people in here trying to argue that they are equally in the wrong are twisted. That's so disturbing that you'd even contemplate that reasoning as correct.


Black Element said:


> No sympathy.
> Only a stupid cunt would be in love with someone who would beat her.


You have a functioning brain, surely you can use it a bit more than that.


----------



## Black Element (Jul 17, 2007)

samizayn said:


> What a brave lady. The people in here trying to argue that they are equally in the wrong are twisted. That's so disturbing that you'd even contemplate that reasoning as correct.
> 
> 
> You have a functioning brain, surely you can use it a bit more than that.


Lol? I wasn't saying they are equally wrong. He is fucked up in the head, we know that. But Mack obviously has her own dependence issue. She brought it onto herself when she tolerated his violent tendencies. In nearly every case of domestic violence I've witnessed, the female thought they were the coolest for dating a 'bad boy', go figure.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Black Element said:


> Lol? I wasn't saying they are equally wrong. He is fucked up in the head, we know that. But Mack obviously has her own dependence issue. She brought it onto herself when she tolerated his violent tendencies. In nearly every case of domestic violence I've witnessed, the female thought they were the coolest for dating a 'bad boy', go figure.


Y'know, they might have an emotional attachment and companionship that goes beyond "cool bad boy"...


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Y'know, they might have an emotional attachment and companionship that goes beyond "cool bad boy"...


That's the big problem with abuse 

When you form that attachment its hard as shit to break 

That's why you see parents and siblings stick up for their kids even when they are dead to rights for murder in court 

When a human actually 100% trusts and cares about someone it takes damn near a bullet to the head to sever that


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> How the fuck do people condone this just because she's a pornstar? Jesus Christ, she's still a human being and did absolutely nothing to deserve. Christ!


Because people on here are for the most part pieces of shit.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Black Element said:


> Lol? I wasn't saying they are equally wrong. He is fucked up in the head, we know that. But Mack obviously has her own dependence issue. She brought it onto herself when she tolerated his violent tendencies. In nearly every case of domestic violence I've witnessed, the female thought they were the coolest for dating a 'bad boy', go figure.


First part was not directed specifically at you but of the posts previous that follow that idea. I replied to your post because it sounded like you were saying Mack had it coming to her for having feelings for someone capable of abuse. Assuming that's not what you meant... the low self esteem of abuse victims that makes them brush off harmful behaviour until it's too late is definitely an issue, but I don't see how it's not one worthy of sympathy. That that happened to another human being makes you feel nothing?...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Black Element said:


> Lol? I wasn't saying they are equally wrong. He is fucked up in the head, we know that. But Mack obviously has her own dependence issue. She brought it onto herself when she tolerated his violent tendencies. In nearly every case of domestic violence I've witnessed, the female thought they were the coolest for dating a 'bad boy', go figure.


The stereotype of women being attracted to 'bad boys' has what to do with this man brutally beating two people. 

Letting him in (if she even did) was bad judgment but (again) even _if_ she did it isn't bringing getting beaten and stabbed on herself. Or whatever "tolerat[ing] his violent tendencies" means. What the fuck.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

A little too much /SHE DESERVES TO DIE BECAUSE SHE KNEW HE WAS VIOLENT/ in this thread.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Terrible. 

The athletic commission should've never licensed this matchup tbh.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I War Machined my dick watching one of her videos, then I felt bad.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Ray said:


> Terrible.
> 
> The athletic commission should've never licensed this matchup tbh.





MrEvans said:


> I War Machined my dick watching one of her videos, then I felt bad.


:lol
See these are the kind of posters needed in 'my' Rants' thread.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

This is what happens when you date a jerk with half of a brain. (he's mma fighter). 
Date nice guys dammit and this sht wont be happening.
As for the cheating aspect, she's a pornstar, i do realize that job and random fuck are different but I cant blame her for cheating. 


Wasn't big fan of her "work", prefer other stars but feel bad for her. I'm all against violence (not male on female only, but any violence, I'm not sexist) so that guy should be put in jail.

People judging her lifestyle are wrong.
Being a pornstars is a job, not an easy one and a job that a lot people need. Everyboody masturbate.
And if she was doing drugs or whatever wlse it's her fucking business. SHe's a grown woman and can decide for herself what to do.

I dont dring, smoke or do drugs but dont give a sht and dont judge about other people doing it.


----------



## Konahei (Aug 5, 2014)

why do you people defend this cum dumpster? she's not a woman, she's a scum just like anyone that does porn. The bitch probably deserved it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tardbasher12 said:


> fpalm


yikes. no words officially for her at this point tbh. Still, dude is a piece of shit.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Konahei said:


> why do you people defend this cum dumpster? she's not a woman, she's a scum just like anyone that does porn. The bitch probably deserved it.


How did she deserve it? Please enlighten me.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

RAVEN said:


> How did she deserve it? Please enlighten me.



Don't feed the trolls. He's probably a fucking ugly loser sitting in his basement jerking off to her.


----------



## Konahei (Aug 5, 2014)

yeah, you know you're a troll because you said something about this bitch. No wonder why this world is so fucked up when scumbag like this ROHfan and other guys in this thread are defending this piece of shit cum dumpster that sucks and fucks for a living. Where is it the GAZA thread? Why don't you people care about the children that are killed in GAZA and care about this slut? wher are the threads about womens that are beaten by husbands because he cheated on her with a slut like christy mack?

FUCK OFF!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'm not heartless enough to celebrate this but I don't really feel bad for her either.


*Somebody has been beaten up by an MMA fighter so supposedly doing nothing because in his mind, they had done something wrong. What kind of a world do we live in where we think violence like this is acceptable even if she had actually cheated. If my girlfriend cheats on me I'd just leave her, not give her a beating because I'm not a dick head.*


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Normally don't side with the women, especially someone like Christy Mack, but War Machine is fucking psycho.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

He dated a porn star and yet is mad at her cheating? That's fucking stupid.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

> He dated a porn star and yet is mad at her cheating? That's fucking stupid.


I guess fucking on a job because fuckng is your job is a bit different from fucking random dude for free and for fun.
Not sure of course, only someone involved in the business can give a credible answer on that.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Is that son of a bitch a FUCK*NG MORON?
You date a motherfuck*ng PORNSTAR of all ppl and you say you caught her cheating?

Even if she was a normal girl cheating on you, why the fuck do you beat him to a pulp?

That guy seriously needs to die(atleast out of shame).


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

He did it because he has little man syndrome.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

He did it because he has little man syndrome.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they're both scum. he's worse, but there's plenty of victims who deserve sympathy more than she does.
edit: just read that he broke up with her in may. i originally thought he walked in on her cheating. well that changes my opinion a bit more, sure she's still not innocent though.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Figures. War Machine always seemed batshit crazy to me.

Should've bit him with that predator's mouth she has between her legs...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

What a little, little man.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

What a piece of shit



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I said most not all. I've done some research on the subject. Do your own and you should find that my claims are supported by facts.
> 
> No one ever does this because most just like to enjoy the fantasy world that porn offers without delving any deeper.
> 
> ...


Hate to break it to you feminist, but all women are whores who fuck for money, but pornstars are just the honest ones who took the official job mate.

If you wanna go all out there, everyone is a whore, it's just the matter of what price you are willing to whore yourself out for that is the difference between people.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol did you just call ManiacMichaelMyers a feminist or are you just calling out the multitude of feminists on a wrestling forum?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

i'd say a little mix of everything.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> they're both scum. he's worse, but there's plenty of victims who deserve sympathy more than she does.
> edit: just read that he broke up with her in may. i originally thought he walked in on her cheating. well that changes my opinion a bit more, sure she's still not innocent though.


What punishable crime did she commit? Statements like these really surprise me.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

fpalm This forum never ceases to amaze me with how retarded some people can be.


Headliner said:


> Dammmmn. He nearly killed this chick. *Both of them are shit people to me. Sorry. Woman beater, and some girl who wanted to get famous by banging various men (risking her health in the process) because she didn't have the drive to make it in the real world.*


This post brought to you by the Old Testament and assumptions based in pure ignorance. 

1) Having consensual sex for money is not comparable to violently assaulting, most likely intending to MURDER someone. 
2) Risking your own health (also done via smoking, one-night stands, eating unhealthy, skydiving, mountain-climbing, etc.) does not make someone a bad person.
3) You know nothing about her personally just because she chooses to work into an industry you have weird issues with likely due to how the topic of sex was handled in your childhood. 
4) The rate of porn stars who have actually experienced sexual abuse as children is actually pretty high, so maybe you should consider that these people suffered trauma and that's why they end up making certain decisions, instead of assuming they're just bad people to make yourself feel superior. 
5) What the fuck does "the real world" even mean? Where do you think the porn industry and the people involved exist, Middle Earth?

Jesus Christ. Be smarter. 



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> She's literally a whore...
> 
> I mean OK the beating was way excessive and I think someone should straighten him out for it but *she must've lead him to believe in a committed relationship and he was dumb enough to trust a whore.*


You have literally no information with which to base this on. You are actually defending an attempted murderer based on your own misogynistic assumptions about a situation you, again, know nothing about. 

Ahhhh it's only 8:30 AM and I've already read too much pure idiocy to have any faith in humanity today.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

That's fucked up.

No matter what we think of her chosen profession no one especially a woman deserves a beating like that. I hope the bastard goes to jail for a long time because of it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

RAVEN said:


> What punishable crime did she commit? Statements like these really surprise me.


cheating(if that's indeed what happened, that's what i read originally). i don't see how that is much worse then inflicting physical pain. it cuts deeper, really, if u have true feelings for the person. of course it's bad, she's a women, less than half his size, he's a trained fighter, etc, and i'm sure he was roid ragin, but still, her cheating is the ultimate betrayal. the time, heart, money, soul u pour out only to have everything crushed in one moment has to be tough to deal with, earth shattering to your pride, and shows the cold heartededness of the other person. of course, we don't know the real story. he said he was going to give her an engagement ring, she said they had been broken up for months. he's a piece of shit, don't get me wrong, it just seems like people have made this emotional attachment with someone they've WATCHED have sex on camera. that's a little weird to me.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Does this negative story and bad publicity mean War Machine can't join the Avengers now?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

People defending the guy are probably the same people that thought "they deserved it" when Chris Benoit killed his family. God, you guys are scum.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> cheating(if that's indeed what happened, that's what i read originally). i don't see how that is much worse then inflicting physical pain. it cuts deeper, really, if u have true feelings for the person. of course it's bad, she's a women, less than half his size, he's a trained fighter, etc, and i'm sure he was roid ragin, but still, her cheating is the ultimate betrayal. the time, heart, money, soul u pour out only to have everything crushed in one moment has to be tough to deal with, earth shattering to your pride, and shows the cold heartededness of the other person. of course, we don't know the real story. he said he was going to give her an engagement ring, she said they had been broken up for months. he's a piece of shit, don't get me wrong, it just seems like people have made this emotional attachment with someone they've WATCHED have sex on camera. that's a little weird to me.


While it may be immoral, cheating is not a crime. Those are the chances one takes on in any relationship, thus vetting one's partners. Those being cheated on bear some responsibility for their own choices. I've never watched any of her stuff, I care because I care.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...nd-war-machine-jon-koppenhaver_n_5670947.html

His tweets.. fpalm


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

777 said:


> cheating is not a crime.


In the eyes of God it is.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

MrEvans said:


> In the eyes of God it is.


So this was God's punishment? fpalm


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> In the eyes of God it is.


Let's not go there, aiight.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> So this was God's punishment? fpalm


The Lord sends glorious warriors to do his work for him down here on Earth. He gave us the Winchesters to provide me entertainment and fight demons and he gave us War Machine to strike down adulterous bitches.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

MrEvans said:


> In the eyes of God it is.


this made me giggle xD


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> cheating(if that's indeed what happened, that's what i read originally). i don't see how that is much worse then inflicting physical pain. it cuts deeper, really, if u have true feelings for the person. of course it's bad, she's a women, less than half his size, he's a trained fighter, etc, and i'm sure he was roid ragin, but still, her cheating is the ultimate betrayal. the time, heart, money, soul u pour out only to have everything crushed in one moment has to be tough to deal with, earth shattering to your pride, and shows the cold heartededness of the other person. of course, we don't know the real story. he said he was going to give her an engagement ring, she said they had been broken up for months. he's a piece of shit, don't get me wrong, it just seems like people have made this emotional attachment with someone they've WATCHED have sex on camera. that's a little weird to me.



I have no emotional attachment with Christy Mack but in no way is this justified or deserved or anything.

Lots of people cheat on their partners. The solution is as simple as a break up. While cheating is something I consider wrong, I don't see how it's a crime. If my girlfriend cheated on me, I'd dump her and move on. Sure I'd be hurt and upset, but by no means would I storm into her home months after a break up and break 18 bones.



MrEvans said:


> The Lord sends glorious warriors to do his work for him down here on Earth. He gave us the Winchesters to provide me entertainment and fight demons and he gave us War Machine to strike down adulterous bitches.


Ok you're trolling. Nevermind.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

777 said:


> While it may be immoral, cheating is not a crime. Those are the chances one takes on in any relationship, thus vetting one's partners. Those being cheated on bear some responsibility for their own choices. I've never watched any of her stuff, I care because I care.


eh, just because it's not an "official" crime, doesn't mean it isn't one. i mean, hell, taking some drugs is a crime. putting drugs into your own body is a crime. c'mon now, that's insane in my opinion. they're all just rules people made up. anyway, i didn't say he's not wrong, he certainly is, he's a piece of shit, i just don't feel bad for her. now if we knew she hadn't cheated, and he did that anyway, i'd definately feel worse about it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

^

Physical assault and violence is a crime, and this physical assault could have ended in the woman's death. Even if some form of infidelity occurred, which caused emotional distress, I don't gather how one could see that on par with physical violence which when perpetrated, if taken to far, could lead to death. The solution to infidelity is to end the relationship and move on. It's not to retaliate with physical violence which ends up putting someone in the hospital with severe injuries.


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)

I just found out this filthy skank was raised in a suburb of, and went to school in, the town I'm from. That makes me proud.

I wish he would've treated her kindly, like a high-class woman deserves.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks like Dog the bounty hunter has joined the chase and he says he's coming for War Machine in 6 hours! Can't wait to see this episode of Dog the bounty hunter :mark:

http://www.complex.com/sports/2014/08/dog-the-bounty-hunter-going-track-down-war-machine?utm_campaign=complexpop%2Bsocialflow%2B08%2B2014&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social



> @WarMachine170 better
> 2Give All You Excuses To The Judge ..you got 24 hrs to turn your self in or I am Coming After YOU.!





> War Machine YOU HAVE 6 HOURS LEFT !!SEE YOU SOON !!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. High IQ said:


> I just found out this filthy skank was raised in a suburb of, and went to school in, the town I'm from. That makes me proud.
> 
> *I wish he would've killed her.*


:banplz:


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> Looks like Dog the bounty hunter has joined the chase and he says he's coming for War Machine in 6 hours! Can't wait to see this episode of Dog the bounty hunter :mark:
> 
> http://www.complex.com/sports/2014/08/dog-the-bounty-hunter-going-track-down-war-machine?utm_campaign=complexpop%2Bsocialflow%2B08%2B2014&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


Get him Dog! Leave some bruises while you are at it.

I like the tweet Dog tweeted:


Duane Dog Chapman @DogBountyHunter 

@WarMachine170 Hey Boy This half breed Chiricahua Apache is on YOUR ASS #Eatmytazer !!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What a sad fuck oh I was going to help my gf and give her an engagement ring then I was fighting for my life! What a poor victim this alpha male is, the cops will never be fair to him! What is he gonna do??? Resist arrest I hope, tough guys getting ganged on by 8 cops is always funny.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> *eh, just because it's not an "official" crime, doesn't mean it isn't one.* i mean, hell, taking some drugs is a crime. putting drugs into your own body is a crime. c'mon now, that's insane in my opinion. they're all just rules people made up. anyway, i didn't say he's not wrong, he certainly is, he's a piece of shit, i just don't feel bad for her. now if we knew she hadn't cheated, and he did that anyway, i'd definately feel worse about it.


It means EXACTLY that. Either it is a crime, or it is not, no matter how people feel about stuff. This is one of the cornerstones of juristiction, everything else would just be arbitrary despotism.



Mr. High IQ said:


> I just found out this filthy skank was raised in a suburb of, and went to school in, the town I'm from. That makes me proud.
> 
> I wish he would've treated her kindly, like a high-class woman deserves.


Nice edit, classy as fuck, to bad your disgusting crap has already been quoted before



MrEvans said:


> The Lord sends glorious warriors to do his work for him down here on Earth. He gave us the Winchesters to provide me entertainment and fight demons and he gave us War Machine to strike down adulterous bitches.


Another one of the "good" and "morally superior" religious nuts?


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

What a gross woman, she must have been absolutely useless at anything other than providing sex. I'm baffled why MMA guys go for porn chicks (hey, there's something CM Punk could talk about next time he's on a UFC discussion panel) but she picked a real winner in Koppenhaver, a guy with a particularly bad combo of negative aspects--shitty childhood, low IQ and a volcanic temper and predictably Mack paid the price.

Two dregs of society who deserved each other. In an ideal world Koppenhaver would have beat her to death shortly before being ventilated by the cops.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> In the eyes of God it is.


For the last fucking time. They were not even dating. How is this cheating? Can you all read?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I know a lot of people dislike porn and believe its wrong but why such hate for this girl who was almost killed?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

TB Tapp said:


> What a gross woman, she must have been absolutely useless at anything other than providing sex. I'm baffled why MMA guys go for porn chicks (hey, there's something CM Punk could talk about next time he's on a UFC discussion panel) but she picked a real winner in Koppenhaver, a guy with a particularly bad combo of negative aspects--shitty childhood, low IQ and a volcanic temper and predictably Mack paid the price.
> 
> Two dregs of society who deserved each other. In an ideal world Koppenhaver would have beat her to death shortly before being ventilated by the cops.


Sometimes, I cannot articulate my thoughts on a subject in an organized manner, but this post conveys my thoughts on this matter very accurately. Here's some rep.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Sometimes, I cannot articulate my thoughts on a subject in an organized manner, but this post conveys my thoughts on this matter very accurately. Here's some rep.


Your hilarious play on words in your username describes Christy Mack




Revann said:


> For the last fucking time. They were not even dating. How is this cheating? Can you all read?


I was joking around, get off your high horse and get some perspective instead of defending a porn star you don't know personally on the internet in hopes she'll give you a blowjob.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Gotta love how the internet allows people to release their inner scumbag. fpalm


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TB Tapp said:


> What a gross woman, she must have been absolutely useless at anything other than providing sex. I'm baffled why MMA guys go for porn chicks (hey, there's something CM Punk could talk about next time he's on a UFC discussion panel) but she picked a real winner in Koppenhaver, a guy with a particularly bad combo of negative aspects--shitty childhood, low IQ and a volcanic temper and predictably Mack paid the price.
> 
> Two dregs of society who deserved each other. In an ideal world Koppenhaver would have beat her to death shortly before being ventilated by the cops.


What makes you think she's useless at everything else? Look at her networth and you may realize that she makes more then a lot of other people do, perhaps that's why she chose the career she did not because she's useless at everything else.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

MrEvans said:


> Your hilarious play on words in your username describes Christy Mack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe he is just acting like a human being and defending a person that was almost killed for no reason, unlike you guys who want her dead because of her choice in a career.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I think it's pretty immature and asinine that people here are knocking her for being a porn star. Who the fuck cares? It's still not her fault. You people will watch porn, get your rocks off and then shame then for doing porn. Frickin hypocritical idiots.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

God damn..... heard about this on one of my friend's statuses on Facebook about the tragedy of both Christy's beatdown and Robin Williams passing. Then actually read about it today and I am just lost for words. Fucking, mother fucking, fucker... :cuss: What a pathetic human being. Guy has to be delusional and an all around bat-shit crazy lunatic. HOW THE FUCK DID CHRISTY DATE HIM?? Much less, now her confirming that he has abused her in the past. Dammit Christy, damnit!! At least she saw the light and dumped his ass back in May...but it was still not enough to get him away for good. Cannot believe she got the strength to actually run out of the house and find help before her, at least from what it seems, impending death. Major props to her for that. From the looks of her beating and the details, I cannot believe she was even able to get up off the floor.... I hope she heals quickly and be able to testify against that prick when he gets caught..unless he decides to go out guns blazing and get killed by cops like one of John Walsh's The Hunt recent fugitive. Either way, that coward needs to be brought to justice and thank God Christy is still alive. 

What I cannot understand though, is that apparently he came in and found Christy with another guy-friend who in turn got the tar beat out of him, and was made to leave. Didn't he have ANY shred of knowledge to call the cops? I mean, at least he has proof that War Machine could be charged with battery on him, so why didn't he call telling them that he might try to do the same to Christy...or even worse? Fuck, you bet my beat-up ass would be back in a jiff with a baseball bat or a shovel to clobber that bastard before he has a chance to hurt her, or continue his assault. Sounds like he just walked home with his tail between his legs.... fpalm


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

USCena said:


> God damn..... heard about this on one of my friend's statuses on Facebook about the tragedy of both Christy's beatdown and Robin Williams passing. Then actually read about it today and I am just lost for words. Fucking, mother fucking, fucker... :cuss: What a pathetic human being. Guy has to be delusional and an all around bat-shit crazy lunatic. HOW THE FUCK DID CHRISTY DATE HIM?? Much less, now her confirming that he has abused her in the past. Dammit Christy, damnit!! At least she saw the light and dumped his ass back in May...but it was still not enough to get him away for good. Cannot believe she got the strength to actually run out of the house and find help before her, at least from what it seems, impending death. Major props to her for that. From the looks of her beating and the details, I cannot believe she was even able to get up off the floor.... I hope she heals quickly and be able to testify against that prick when he gets caught..unless he decides to go out guns blazing and get killed by cops like one of John Walsh's The Hunt recent fugitive. Either way, that coward needs to be brought to justice and thank God Christy is still alive.
> 
> What I cannot understand though, is that apparently he came in and found Christy with another guy-friend who in turn got the tar beat out of him, and was made to leave. Didn't he have ANY shred of knowledge to call the cops? I mean, at least he has proof that War Machine could be charged with battery on him, so why didn't he call telling them that he might try to do the same to Christy...or even worse? Fuck, you bet my beat-up ass would be back in a jiff with a baseball bat or a shovel to clobber that bastard before he has a chance to hurt her, or continue his assault. Sounds like he just walked home with his tail between his legs.... fpalm


That confused me too. Why the hell didn't that guy do anything or call the cops? 

Reading this thread makes me think the WWE sections aren't that bad. Some people here are just straight up scary.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

USCena said:


> God damn..... heard about this on one of my friend's statuses on Facebook about the tragedy of both Christy's beatdown and Robin Williams passing. Then actually read about it today and I am just lost for words. Fucking, mother fucking, fucker... :cuss: What a pathetic human being. Guy has to be delusional and an all around bat-shit crazy lunatic. HOW THE FUCK DID CHRISTY DATE HIM?? Much less, now her confirming that he has abused her in the past. Dammit Christy, damnit!! At least she saw the light and dumped his ass back in May...but it was still not enough to get him away for good. Cannot believe she got the strength to actually run out of the house and find help before her, at least from what it seems, impending death. Major props to her for that. From the looks of her beating and the details, I cannot believe she was even able to get up off the floor.... I hope she heals quickly and be able to testify against that prick when he gets caught..unless he decides to go out guns blazing and get killed by cops like one of John Walsh's The Hunt recent fugitive. Either way, that coward needs to be brought to justice and thank God Christy is still alive.
> 
> What I cannot understand though, is that apparently he came in and found Christy with another guy-friend who in turn got the tar beat out of him, and was made to leave. Didn't he have ANY shred of knowledge to call the cops? I mean, at least he has proof that War Machine could be charged with battery on him, so why didn't he call telling them that he might try to do the same to Christy...or even worse? Fuck, you bet my beat-up ass would be back in a jiff with a baseball bat or a shovel to clobber that bastard before he has a chance to hurt her, or continue his assault. Sounds like he just walked home with his tail between his legs.... fpalm


Yah it sounds like he beat the shit out of her after the other dude left. He apparently made her shower while he watched her. THEN he started the beating. So fucked up...


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Is Rihanna going to be their maid of honor at their wedding?


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

whats up with him forcing her to shower in front of him tho?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just anybody who changes their name to 'War Machine' has to be one of the biggest dunces ever to walk the earth. I'm surprised the shithead can even maintain a career in MMA with his knuckles scraping along the pavement.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

WWEUniverse said:


> whats up with him forcing her to shower in front of him tho?


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah ive seen her but making mack shower in front of his paranoid needs right before beating her up like an angry chef manhandling foreign macaroni just to turn all of it into a pasta?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

lol Dog The Bounty Hunter is after him now. This is like a movie. Sometimes it's hard to believe life is real when shit like this comes together. Dog better not get too aggro though, War Machine will put him and all his boys to sleep. Dude's nuts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Walls said:


> lol Dog The Bounty Hunter is after him now. This is like a movie. Sometimes it's hard to believe life is real when shit like this comes together. Dog better not get too aggro though, War Machine will put him and all his boys to sleep. Dude's nuts.


lmao if this is true.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

She looks nice from the pics posted (on this page, not the beaten up ones!). Don't know many pornstars by name I just watch whatevers there :draper2.

Never heard of this guy either despite watching MMA. Must be a GEEK. I think any man that beats a woman is scum. Even if they are cheating/fucking right in front of you. Be a bigger man (ok maybe beat the guy up), and walk away.

Also its not that easy for a woman to leave an abuser, I took a course that stated all the reasons why. It becomes a mental thing, and includes fear and intimidation. Also financials and not having anywhere else to go has to do with it. There is something called battered woman syndrome that goes with it. There was also much more I could have said on this, if I didn't forget 80% of the class.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Walls said:


> lol *Dog The Bounty Hunter is after him now.* This is like a movie. Sometimes it's hard to believe life is real when shit like this comes together. Dog better not get too aggro though, War Machine will put him and all his boys to sleep. Dude's nuts.












But seriously...

That beating is brutal..18 fucking broken bones?

Damn!

Dude is gonna get his in prison, these pornstars can have insane fucked up fans....she'll have some fans in whatever prison he goes I bet...he'll get his.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Walls said:


> lol Dog The Bounty Hunter is after him now.


"War Machine" is a lunatic piece of trash... But the thought of he and Dog interracting is hilarious! 

"Ay brah, yo brah, let's talk brah."
(Dog's face severely beaten)


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I honestly couldn't give two shits about what he she does for a profession. To me, it's neither inherently right or wrong. As for what happened, he's clearly in the wrong. She had already broke up with him and moved on. He did not. I'm also baffled as to why someone would stay with somebody like him for so long, but hey, that's their prerogative. Not my concern.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/515333-my-mma-blog-ive-trained-ken-shamrock.html
:kobe9


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't believe there's actually people saying she's scum and deserved it in this thread... fpalm You should be ashamed of yourselves.

He was one step away from commiting a Benoit. Luckily she got out of there and hopefully she'll make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jon Kopenhaver is one fucked up dude.

Hope he enjoys his prison time...


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

This medical fundraiser shit is freaking ridiculous. I don't know how medical bills are over there in the states and if she has insurance or not but 100,000 dollars?? She has got to be conning people right? No way she needs 100,000 to pay her medical bills. And she probably has a lot more money than most of the people who have been donating. I don't want to come off as a cynic but come on, they're clearly taking advantage of the gravity of situation to make easy money. Despicable if it's true.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dog going after the war machine :homer3 someones going to get got


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> This medical fundraiser shit is freaking ridiculous. I don't know how medical bills are over there in the states and if she has insurance or not but 100,000 dollars?? She has got to be conning people right? No way she needs 100,000 to pay her medical bills. And she probably has a lot more money than most of the people who have been donating. I don't want to come off as a cynic but come on, they're clearly taking advantage of the gravity of situation to make easy money. Despicable if it's true.


Nah if you're in the hospital for a extended amount of time shit gets real expensive real quick.


----------



## Monster Hunter (Jul 1, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Just anybody who changes their name to 'War Machine' has to be one of the biggest dunces ever to walk the earth. I'm surprised the shithead can even maintain a career in MMA with his knuckles scraping along the pavement.


Agreed. Metlzer said he changed his real name to "War Machine" because TNA was giving him shit at the time because they had Rhino under contract lol


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> War Machine, you idiot.
> 
> Now MMA's gonna catch a media shitstorm.


:vince


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

No woman deserves this no matter how thrash she is.
Fuck this guy.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I said most not all. I've done some research on the subject. Do your own and you should find that my claims are supported by facts.
> 
> No one ever does this because most just like to enjoy the fantasy world that porn offers without delving any deeper.
> 
> ...


I agree.

porn will screw you up and you're health that and masterbating I've stopped watching porn. I think only reason I watched it cause I have no life and no girlfriend on top of that.


----------



## Mani-Man (Nov 19, 2003)

King Bebe said:


> Can't believe there's actually people saying she's scum and deserved it in this thread... fpalm You should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> He was one step away from commiting a Benoit. Luckily she got out of there and hopefully she'll make a speedy recovery.


Yup, sometimes you find the worst kind of people around here, some stuff is goes really too far around here.

I hope the guy gets arrested for attempted murder and sits in jail for 10 years or so.
Ban him from every promotion and from the whole sport, he is a bad example as an athlete and more as a human beeing.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Dog the Bounty Hunter getting involved :mark:


----------



## Phantom Martyr (May 5, 2014)

http://wmweek25.blogspot.com/

This is one of his blog posts, in which he actually advocates slapping women who "act like bitches" and actually states that men have it worse than Jews in the Holocaust and black people during slavery. He also has a history of beating women.

This man is a fucking piece of shit. I hope he gets the fuck beat out of him in prison. I hope he has to suffer with broken bones and missing teeth. Most of all, though, I hope she makes it out alright.

I would be so fucking happy if this scumbag got his throat slit.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Was really looking forward to seeing War Machine in Avengers. Guess we're stuck with James Rhodes till he gets out of prison


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

War Machine is one of those pseudo alpha males who must impress other men to feel validated.

In Dog we trust.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

want dog to catch him just for the epic fight scene between war machine and leland.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Phantom Martyr said:


> http://wmweek25.blogspot.com/
> 
> This is one of his blog posts, in which he actually advocates slapping women who "act like bitches" and *actually states that men have it worse than Jews in the Holocaust and black people during slavery.* He also has a history of beating women.
> 
> ...


Cool, he's got something in common with a lot of people here on WF.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Reminds me of Bill Burr's stand up lol


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

> #CMTDogAndBeth @WarMachine170 Time is up ! BEWARE OF THE DOG...





> #CMTDogAndBeth #war machine in front if your house 1on1 let's do it !! ! Winner takes ALL !!


Dog has some balls :lmao


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

dog stands no chance in a 1on1 with him tbh lol


----------



## TheWhistler (Jun 26, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No.
> 
> OK nevermind, the porn industry by nature is full of love, dignity and completely drug-free sane individuals. That why we're reading this story about a happy porn related couple right?
> .


Firstly she is straight edge, so yeah she is completely drug free.
Secondly what happened has NOTHING to do with her being in that industry, its because war machine is a roid rage jackass. No woman should ever go through that no matter what she does for a living.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL she smokes weed but maybe she doesnt drink or do hard drugs. I know she doesnt like the party. She rather stay at home, light a joint and chill with her pets.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope Dog brought A LOT of pepper spray 

also he is a bit of an asshole to use an assault for self promotion

but hey, its better than using blatant racism for attention


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

What a piece of shit. The girl is the victim and in no way is to blame no matter what's her job nor her attitude.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

I feel so down about this.
She was so beautiful. How can someone do something so mean to something that beautiful?

But she also should have been careful and not gotten involved with him. I have heard he is mentally unstable and was cut from ufc because of it. ALso, most people who know him say he is crazy.

$chan also raided him hard, maybe that had something to do with it?

Anyways, smh. She was one of the most beautiful pornstars ever and now she is never gonna be the same. Super bummed out by this.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> This medical fundraiser shit is freaking ridiculous. I don't know how medical bills are over there in the states and if she has insurance or not but 100,000 dollars?? She has got to be conning people right? No way she needs 100,000 to pay her medical bills. And she probably has a lot more money than most of the people who have been donating. I don't want to come off as a cynic but come on, they're clearly taking advantage of the gravity of situation to make easy money. Despicable if it's true.


Alot of these pornstars get gifts out of the ass from fans...

Check a few of their twitters...they have amazon giftlists,and fans just buy them whatever is on that list. Some clowns pay their rent,any bills too.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

>Dates a Pornstar
>Gets angry when she cheats
Fuck

Why the fuck date a fucking pornstar if your gonna have that attitude 

What a fucking Retard


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

O Fenômeno said:


> Alot of these pornstars get gifts out of the ass from fans...
> 
> Check a few of their twitters...they have amazon giftlists,and fans just buy them whatever is on that list. Some clowns pay their rent,any bills too.


Yeah, I've seen a few of those but I have no problem with it. If some guy wants to give her stuff let him do it, I don't think that's the smartest way to spend your money but whatever, nobody's forcing him to do it.

My problem with this is that it seems she and whoever is doing it are blatantly trying to take advantage of people feeling sorry for her to make easy money, especially in such a huge amount. Boogie Cousins said medical bills are expensive over there in the USA but 100,000? Jesus christ... You could buy a good home with that kind of money.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

I'll be honest. I'm a little disappointed that it wasn't a porno-related injury.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Lou_Skunt said:


> I'll be honest. I'm a little disappointed that it wasn't a porno-related injury.


Now that I think about it can a dick get stuck in a vagina?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Adam Cool said:


> >Dates a Pornstar
> >Gets angry when she cheats
> Fuck
> 
> ...


They were broken up. So I don't know how one cheats on someone when they're not in a relationship.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Anton Chigurh said:


> They were broken up. So I don't know how one cheats on someone when they're not in a relationship.


geuss to War Machine they were not broken up.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Adam Cool said:


> Now that I think about it can a dick get stuck in a vagina?


Yeah, it's called marriage.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Horrible bastard.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Anton Chigurh said:


> They were broken up. So I don't know how one cheats on someone when they're not in a relationship.


Wait.....Really? fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
Fuck me sideways


----------



## hyourinmaru (Jul 21, 2014)

The guy has sever mental issues point blank period. 

All you people blasting her profession are disgusting. Her being in porn doesn't mean she was gonna cheat for 2 reasons.

1) Not all pornstars are women with low self - esteem & daddy issues. Some are for sure but not all. A big chunk if not most are well adjusted women who enjoy sex & are comfortable enough with themselves to do it on camera. The only people who have issues with it are repressed individuals who more than likely need to get laid.

2) This one repeated for the ones who can't read. 

They weren't in a relationship at the time this scumbag broke in & beat this poor woman damn near to death. *They were broken up*. What that means is he lost any say he had in who she brought to her house.


The people blaming her fucking disgust me. Place the blame solely where it belongs, on the sshoulders of the woman beating asshole who will hopefully rot in hell not on the woman just because you don't like what she does for a living


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Attila The Fun said:


> damn. That looks brutal a hell. I sure hope he gets what is coming to him.


^^ This.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

hyourinmaru said:


> 2) This one repeated for the ones who can't read.
> 
> They weren't in a relationship at the time this scumbag broke in & beat this poor woman damn near to death. *They were broken up*. What that means is he lost any say he had in who she brought to her house.







Except she's Ross and he's Rachel


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Dog vs War machine ---- inferno hell in a cell match at Summerslam the loser DIES

:vince$


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Yeah, I've seen a few of those but I have no problem with it. If some guy wants to give her stuff let him do it, I don't think that's the smartest way to spend your money but whatever, nobody's forcing him to do it.
> 
> My problem with this is that it seems she and whoever is doing it are blatantly trying to take advantage of people feeling sorry for her to make easy money, especially in such a huge amount. Boogie Cousins said medical bills are expensive over there in the USA but 100,000? Jesus christ... You could buy a good home with that kind of money.


http://www.beckershospitalreview.co...r-inpatient-day-across-50-states-in-2010.html
A thousand bucks per day are a decent rule of thumb measurement per day. This however doesn't include stuff like intensive care, operations, phyisotherapy and follow up treatments like psychological supervision. She has multiple stab wounds, 18 broken bones and a guaranteed trauma for life. The 100k aren't that far fetched, since we have no clue about what kind of insurance is in place, the US is just completely ass-backwards in this area...


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

What a fucking asshole... Typical "alphamaleroidragelololol" fuck


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Well two weeks ago they were at a Bellator event as a couple, so she's lying. There are multiple eye witnesses. What he did was wrong but her story is also a lie.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope he gets shive in his asshole in the prison


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Well two weeks ago they were at a Bellator event as a couple, so she's lying. There are multiple eye witnesses. What he did was wrong but her story is also a lie.


A couple can break up in the space of two weeks.


----------



## Mani-Man (Nov 19, 2003)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> A couple can break up in the space of two weeks.


Yup, and even if they were still together, there is no excuse for trying to kill somebody.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

War Machine is showing all the signs of having little man syndrome.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Not to worry, since apparently Dog the Bounty Hunter is currently on War Machine's trail.

DOG JUSTICE!! :wee-bey


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Dog the Bounty Hunter just challenged War Machine to a street fight.

I wouldn't doubt the Bounty Hunter dies at the end of this story.

Perhaps his wife can cause the distraction with her 400 pound melons.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*I'm coming for ya! Respect my authoritah!!*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

ST1TCH said:


> *Dog the Bounty Hunter just challenged War Machine to a street fight.
> *
> I wouldn't doubt the Bounty Hunter dies at the end of this story.
> 
> Perhaps his wife can cause the distraction with her 400 pound melons.



Dog is fucking delusional. War Machine would kill him, 100%. It wouldn't even be close. I'm not entirely confidant Dog's entire team can take down WM, honestly.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

HiddenFlaw said:


> dog going after the war machine :homer3 someones going to get got


Looks like someone's gonna get got 





WAR MACHINE...Dogg's comming for you igga!!! haha (wow...lol you can't even put the "N" word on here for nostalgia purposes) Damn..


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I've seen some of her work and she's cute. Not digging her tattoos though. But yeah, I feel bad for her and hope that War Machine gets what's coming to him. The fact that she dated him for a long time even though he has a history of violence is not good and her fault. I guess it was stated that she liked rebels which drew him to her. This does kinda reflect the perception of girls loving to date bad guys. That doesn't surprise me at all. So I hope she learns from this and is able to recover in the future. Not sure if it will be the same if she goes back into doing porn.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

So whats the update with this fucker? Hope hes going to jail.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> So whats the update with this fucker? Hope hes going to jail.


He was caught.


----------

